# help with Cub Cadet, 2 questions



## yellowcub (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, I have a 65-67 CC 122. It has been modified with FEL, please see attached photos. I think I have broke some welds on the bottom side of the motor. Where the bottom of the pan and the frame meet. I know the motor is mounted directly to the frame on the narrow frames...I have brand new oil leaking from the damaged weld. I cleaned the area up, and you can see it draining right thru the weld!!! Can someone in the know let me know what they think? It appears that the oil-pan is using the frame to hold the oil? Also, at the moment, the clutch/brake pedal seems to be out of adjustment? I have adjusted a couple nuts and bolts, with no success... I have drained the rear-end fluid, it looks great, fluid looks new, gears look fantastic... Clutch assembly is working beatifully. No heat build up, no smoke or burning smell during engagement. The rod to the rear end from the clutch assembly is spinning hard, it cannot be stopped. But with the wheels off, the hubs can be held back while engaging the clutch. Are there pumps in the transmission I should be concerned about? The tractor will move a little, but then when the clutch is all the way out, it stops. But it will catch a little when you just barely push the clutch pedal in? It appears I have worked her a bit to hard!!! Can anyone please put me in the right path to fix her!!! My little 2.5 year old son is beside himself without his "Scooooper". I am sorry this is long winded. Have a great day...


http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/donwjr/CUBCADET1.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/donwjr/CUBCADET2.jpg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

yellowcub,

I am flat out coming up dry on ideas! :argh: I don't have any experience with this machine. The oil leak issue sounds like you may have to remove the engine and get a good look in the area where the oil leak appears to be coming from and them make a decision on how to procede. We are gaining members everyday and hopefully one of them will see this thread and post their experiences and hopefully a solution. Hang in there!


----------



## yellowcub (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Chief, this may be a great time to get the motor looked at more closely. I think the frame twisted picking up some heavy stuff. Causing the break on the weld. Although I am having trouble seeing how the oil is coming through the frame too? In time she will be fine... Later...............


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Im curious YellowCub did you do the work on this machine or did you recently purchase it? 

I cant imagine the stress load it gets put under using that loader - thats why I asked if you built it. You would have to shore up the areas of potential weakness (thats obvious I know)


----------



## yellowcub (Aug 30, 2006)

hI ducati996, I purchased this tractor from a dear old timer who passed away several years ago. He was a master welder, he designed and welded the frame work for the FEL. I have used it for the most part to move dirt, sand, logs, branches and the like. About a month ago I did some heavy work with it. I moved some good size rocks. The biggest being about 500 lbs. I suspect that when attempting to move them. I really stressed the frame. Although I did not notice the oil leak till about a week ago... The frame work that was welded to the tractor is reinforced long the frame several places on each side. I suspect that when I went to pick up the rock, the left side of the loader stayed under the rock while the other side continued to pull up till the load was lifted. So the frame twisted, like wringing out a dish towel. I think it was at that moment that the weld let go and did the damage. Funny thing is, the oil leak from the oil pan. It seems to be coming thru the bolt that holds the motor on the frame at the corner of the motor? It will be a good winter project. I will keep the thread going... Thanks,


----------

